# 2010 Mummers Day Parade Costume



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to post my costume that I entered in the Comic Division in the 2010 Mummers Day Parade. I didn't get as elaborate as I usually do when preparing for this costume, but I had so much fun because my daughter and her friends decided to participate this year. We decided to do a costume on Tiger Woods since he was in the media so much during the end of 2009. My daughter was Tiger's wife and her two friends was the mistresses. Anyway we didn't get a chance to take a group picture, but I have a few separate shots of our costumes. She had her one friend Angelo dress up as a mistress, but unfortunately that picture will not load.

Tiger Woods:









Tiger Woods and his wife (my daughter):









Tiger Wood's wife (my daughter) and his mistress Jamie Grubbs (Alexa my daugther's friend):


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

That is sooo cool! Hope you had a great New Year and see you soon!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Doggieshop! 

We just got the results and we got 15th in the group catogory. Our name for the group was, "This is Tiger's Last Hole in One". Yeah...actually wasn't really expecting to make the top 20, but that is just the icing on the cake. I was just happy to be able to have my daughter participate in it with me. She use to be in the parade about five years ago, but she just decided this year to participate again. This might be the start of a good year! 

Link to the results of the parade: http://cbs3.com/local/Results.Of.The.2.1400812.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats! Looks like you guys had a great time! Great costumes!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahaha ... what fun! Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

We did have a lot of fun! I actually found a picture with all of us in it. Cassie's friend Angelo thought he might not have any proof of him dressing in a dress, but I knew I would find something on the internet.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job - love the club wrapped around neck and good touch with the bloody bandage on forarm and the NIKE glove. Looks like you all had a blast


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

fick209 said:


> Great job - love the club wrapped around neck and good touch with the bloody bandage on forarm and the NIKE glove. Looks like you all had a blast


Thanks fick209  This picture was taken before I started the parade. We were just getting ready to start the parade and I had to run back to the car to get my golf club for my neck. That damn club was a nice touch, but it wasn't easy to have it bend around my neck. When I tried to bend the metal it broke than I had to glue pvc pipe to the club and use a heat gun to melt it into place. I was happy of the results, but I just wish I had silver paint instead of the gold.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh quick question on the hat. I decided to spray paint the hat black instead of its original blue. The only problem is that I sprayed painted it two days ago and it is still sticky and the paint will come off. Does anyone know if it will eventually dry or do I have to apply something to have it get rid of the stickiness?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations Sharon!! - another great Mummers Day Parade results for you. (I would expect nothing less).


----------

